# Chiggers Bite!!



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Went out yesterday to hang another stand. Decided to wear tennis shoes and no bug spray since it was so hot. Bad move! Got those suckers all over my ankles no sleeep at all last night. Anyone have a good remedy for the itch?


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Simple and quick solution,smother them.Use fingernail polish or skin shield liquid bandage.Coat the areas liberally and let it dry.It seals it and stops the itch in a few hours.Keep them covered for a good 2 days,should solve the problem.


----------



## Boondock77 (Nov 28, 2007)

sure they aren't flea bites? I have noticed they are TERRIBLE this year. Either way calamine lotion works for me... or bud light...when consumed in large quanities starts a pretty good numbing sensation ;P.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Any anti itch medicine. All the home remedies like finger nail polish don't do a thing. By the time the bites are itching the critters are dead and gone. All you can do is help the itching like any other bug bite.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I am using an itch relief now . Didn't do squat last night for my ankles. My left ankle is now the size of a softball and all mushy. Do these things hang out in tree bark also? Starting to get some bumps on my arms from when I wrapped them around the tree to put the stand up.I did hike through some tall grass so I can see that part of the deal with my ankles and legs. Lived in the country forever and never dealt with these suckers before. Last time I don't use bug spray. The deer will just have to know I was there. 
Thanks


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

How sure are you it's chiggers? You sure it's not poison ivy or something like that? What you're describing doesn't sound like chiggers at all.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

M, never had Chiggers before. Buddy was over and that's what he said it was. I'v had poison ivy many timesand this looks different. Does seem odd that I'm still having bumps show up though? Looked at some pics online and it looks like the same bite. About ready to go stick my foot in a bucket of hot water


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;ve only had chiggers once that I know of. I always thought they concentrated in warm areas like the back side of the knee or other &#8220;intimate&#8221; places.  I&#8217;ve never heard of swelling, or bites around the ankles. But, I&#8217;m more of a poison ivy expert.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

maybe it is poison oak??? if your ankle is swollen then a trip to the ER may be in order. or do some benedryl


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

As M. Magis sais, chiggers will bite around the tops of socks and high temperture areas...arm pits, waist and crouch. 
Campho phenique should give you relief from the itching.

Swelling and mushiness are definitly not symtoms of chigger bites. Might be something else as has been suggested.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I have some stuff called "Stop Itch" and it smells like amonia. Probably because that is the main ingredient! Anyway it works really well for me on chiggers.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The "stop itch" works, but if you've itched it open, it burns like hell !!!
Sounds more like poison oak or sumac than chiggers to me, especially the part that you said you got it from climbing a tree. Never had chiggers swell up except right at the bite & never any mushiness. A trip to the convenient care may be in order.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Went in to see the Doctor. Great news... chiggers on my ankles and poison oak on my arms and stomach. Sure makes me want to go hunt that stand. lol I guess I don't know what poison oak looks like. Thanks for all the tips. Good Luck to everyone that gets out tomorrow.They should move with the cold front coming in.
Bob


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> Went in to see the Doctor. Great news... chiggers on my ankles and poison oak on my arms and stomach. Sure makes me want to go hunt that stand. lol I guess I don't know what poison oak looks like. Thanks for all the tips. Good Luck to everyone that gets out tomorrow.They should move with the cold front coming in.
> Bob


and to think i wanted to hunt in your stand after seeing your picts.lol.


----------



## Boondock77 (Nov 28, 2007)

Buzzkill, that sucks man... I've never had any problems with oak or ivy before but one time at scout camp someone had hung a hamock right on some sumac... boy that was one of the worst week's of my life.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Youch, Bob...hope you heal up soon! We know you have a P&Y to put on the ground!


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

best thing I've found is "Chiggerex"--get it at WalMart...................


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

had chiggers once after cutting down trees and brush for our hunting cabin in West Virginia...I'll tell you what, i'll kill myself if I ever get them again lol....I tried everything, nail polish, chigger-x, calamine lotaion blah blah blah....nothing would worked...should have went to the doctor but didnt...hunted that season after building the cabin and the following hunting season a year later, I still had the suckers...I tore my ankle and thighs up itching them suckers


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

slaughtereyez said:


> had chiggers once after cutting down trees and brush for our hunting cabin in West Virginia...I'll tell you what, i'll kill myself if I ever get them again lol....I tried everything, nail polish, chigger-x, calamine lotaion blah blah blah....nothing would worked...should have went to the doctor but didnt...hunted that season after building the cabin and the following hunting season a year later, I still had the suckers...I tore my ankle and thighs up itching them suckers


What did they give you for the itching? We've been using tea tree oil for years. Works great on wasp and bee stings too.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I've never had a chigger or didn't know what they are, so I looked it up.

Here is an excellent source that will give you all the info you need.

http://mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/avoid-outdoor-pests/chiggers

ski


----------



## jwardy21 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have had chiggers twice really bad. It was all over my legs, crotch, waist band, arm pits. Me and a buddy of mine got them from walkin in some high grass around a lake when we went fishing. It's ok to deal with a couple bits but to have them in several places it miserable. I feel for ya! I used some stuff called chiggeraid. They had it behind the counter at wal mart pharmacy. It doesn't completely get rid of the intense itch but it help more than anything else I could find...


----------

